# Anyone know of a Black Pleco with white stripes/dots?



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm looking for a black Pleco with white stripes or dots or other payterns that doesn't grow more than 5 inches. Anyone know any? I know the Zebra is one but maybe it's too small to keep with Frontisas?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, I have a sort of yellow brown algae or fungi growing slowly on a dead coral. Would these plecos eat that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The brown algae is diatoms. Fancy plecos (stripes or dots) have their own husbandry needs and don't usually do well with African Rift Lake cichlids or eat green algae...let alone brown algae/diatoms.

The pleco that stands a chance with cichlids is the bristlenose...no attractive markings and mine never ate diatoms.

Diatoms are normal in a new tank...they will go away on their own in several months. Meanwhile if they bother you, they wipe off easily.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

This is both a reply and question, Yes not only would the zebras probably not survive, they will cost you probably over $100 so they are a little too expensive to play with. anyways BNPs are pretty diverse, and their are some that are fancy, and one matches what you want, the Starlight Bristlenose Pleco, L182 (I am no pleco expert but what does the code after mean?) They are black with little white spots, I have even seen pic of a blueish one. I keep some BNPs just you average brown variety, but how would the starlight fair in an African cichlid tank because it seems more soft water, because if I ever decide to breed my xmas fulu, I would really like a fancier pleco in there.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> The brown algae is diatoms. Fancy plecos (stripes or dots) have their own husbandry needs and don't usually do well with African Rift Lake cichlids or eat green algae...let alone brown algae/diatoms.
> 
> The pleco that stands a chance with cichlids is the bristlenose...no attractive markings and mine never ate diatoms.
> 
> Diatoms are normal in a new tank...they will go away on their own in several months. Meanwhile if they bother you, they wipe off easily.


Wow, that's awesome, great to know thanks. It says diatoms also eat nitrates. Very interesting. Amazing though that they are growing only on 2 dead coral rocks. Are they a good sign for a new tank l's cycle? This is what my rocks look like now, they were all white before. I didn't clean these 2 well enough too when i brought them.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

whalebite said:


> This is both a reply and question, Yes not only would the zebras probably not survive, they will cost you probably over $100 so they are a little too expensive to play with. anyways BNPs are pretty diverse, and their are some that are fancy, and one matches what you want, the Starlight Bristlenose Pleco, L182 (I am no pleco expert but what does the code after mean?) They are black with little white spots, I have even seen pic of a blueish one. I keep some BNPs just you average brown variety, but how would the starlight fair in an African cichlid tank because it seems more soft water, because if I ever decide to breed my xmas fulu, I would really like a fancier pleco in there.


Dude how the heck did you find this pleco lol. It's perfect.

"Starlight Bristlenose Pleco Diet & Nutrition:Herbivorous - Does well eating algae but also enjoys fresh green vegetables such as spinach, zucchini, romaine lettuce or cucumber slices. "

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/pl ... 100065.asp


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I looked at the pleco forum on MFK and saw a blue one in the showcase.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have had quite a few of the fancier plecos. Some people will say they don't do well with rift lake cichlids but I personally have never found much truth in that. Barring the really hard to keep ones such as gold nugget or WC most fancy plecos seem to do okay with cichlids as long as you aren't buffering your water to unnaturally high levels . Another one to look at for the color you mentioned would be the L142 Snowball pleco. I had one of those in my frontosa tank for quite some time and he did very well. The L142 says they can grow to 9" but personally I have not seen one over 6". Normally can be found for about $40/$45 at most good LFS that carry fancier plecos too.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep L183 (starlight pleco) and I would not recommend it for a rift lake cichlid tank. I keep mine in straight RO water with some SA dwarfs. They like really soft, warm water.

The wild caught plecos can be pretty difficult to keep in the harder alkaline waters of a cichlid tank. They also have a tendency to hide all the time and you really won't see them much. Most of the fancier varieties are also not algae eaters but omnivores or carnivores. Feeding can be difficult as they are night active and the cichlids tend to eat all the food before they get a chance.

All that being said, there are various strains of tank raised plecos that are better adapted to less than ideal water conditions and could do ok in a tank with rift lake cichlids. But I would say that is probably the exception more than the rule. I would recommend the L066 or L333 as an attractive pleco that fits your definition, that can be found tank raised, and at a reasonable price.

Andy


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> They also have a tendency to hide all the time and you really won't see them much.


Yep spot on with that one Narwhal. I have about a 6" L066 King Tiger in my 6ft frontosa tank as well and in the year I have owned him I have seen him a total of 3 times :lol: That's the only problem I have had with some of mine. I actually just sold my L114 last week because of that reason. I really liked him and he was a great looking pleco, but it was pointless to have him in my angelfish tank because I very rarely ever even saw that one.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

So from the 500 plecos there's not 1 that's a herbivore, with black and white colors, that grows up to maximum 6 inches and will do fine in alkaline waters with a ph of 8+?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not really. Because all species of Loricariids come from South America, where water is typically softer and more acidic. In addition, the black and white varieties come from dark (and sometimes quite deep) fast flowing water where there is not a lot of algae growth.

There is however a lot of aquatic insects and invertebrates which they feed on (Hypancistrus, Pseudacanthicus, Acanthicus, etc...). And in certain areas, a lot of submerged wood to eat. Some species (Panaqolus and Panaque) have evolved to be almost exclusive wood eaters.

The best algae eaters are Ancistrus like the common BN. But these tend to be more brown in color as they come from shallower and clear water where the brown coloration is better camouflage.

Andy


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Guys thank you very much for all the info. I think I should go with Narwal72's suggestions here L066 or L333 and will look into the L183 as well. I checked on plecoplanet.com all the species and could not find better ones for a Cichlid tank. I'm going to see this major Pleco breeder in my area hopefully he has 1 of these nice little fellows.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

So I got this little pleco. It is actually an Ancistrus. It has white doys on a black body with 2 white stripes on the tips of his tailfin.

It also turns like a brownish army pattern type when stressed during transportation. Dropped him in my tank and went straight to work. Not sure it it's eating diatoms though. Really nice looking guy. Anyone know what L # designation it is? I was told it doesn't grow really big.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's a common brown bristlenose. It's just a little guy. They are darker in color and the spots are more pronounced. It will become more brown and the spots less pronounced as it matures.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice little son of a gun, he went straight to work. I like him. It was written Ancestrus Sp. on the glass and someone also told me it's an Ancestrus Temminckii.

Is there an L-# for these guys?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Already responded but maybe you missed it.

It's a common bristlenose. It does not have an L number. L numbers are only applied to undescribed wild type species.

The common bristlenose is a tank strain and a possible hybrid of several species of Ancistrus.

Some people call the juveniles Ancistrus temmicki. But the real _Ancistrus temmicki _is a very rare fish in the hobby and is not exported. Juvenile common bristlenose look like Ancistrus temmicki but they don't look like that when adults.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks. ****, even those 2 nice white marks from his tail dissapear,,?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Afraid so. Although it will keep them for a good long time as this is just a little guy and has a lot of growing to go.


----------

